
AWS DeepComposer - mychael
https://aws.amazon.com/deepcomposer/
======
pram
Microsoft Songsmith reborn!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oGFogwcx-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oGFogwcx-E)

------
ljm
Now if I can use the same AWS keyboard to orchestrate my EKS clusters, that
would be fantastic.

~~~
filoleg
If it can be used just as a standard midi input device, you absolutely can
make it orchestrate EKS clusters or do pretty much anything :^)

There are tons of really quirky and out there project that utilize midi
keyboards. The one off the top of my head is controlling lights (more
specifically, stage lights). On the more "out there" side, someone mapped
their midi input to be able to play Overwatch[0].

0\. [https://kotaku.com/player-hacks-overwatch-to-play-in-game-
pi...](https://kotaku.com/player-hacks-overwatch-to-play-in-game-piano-with-a-
rea-1832370405)

~~~
diyseguy
sadly it seems to require a connection to an AWS account to do anything

------
bcheung
Would be more interesting if the demo video wasn't such a blatant copy of
Beethoven's 9th. Isn't the point to create unique original music?

Of course it is going to be able to create something if you feed it something
that is already from its training set.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
It didn't. There are multiple mistakes in that accompaniment.

------
arduinomancer
Does this require the Deep Composer keyboard? Or does it work with any MIDI
keyboard?

Would be silly if you had to buy the AWS keyboard considering a lot of people
who'd use this would already have a MIDI keyboard.

~~~
tomphoolery
I kinda want the AWS keyboard just because I think it's funny.

~~~
arduinomancer
Ya, could definitely see that being a cool vintage item in the future.

~~~
kingartur44
It would be also better if it will work in the future. Instead of becoming
useless when amazon shuts the servers.

~~~
filoleg
If this AWS keyboard can be used just as a simple midi input controller, it is
already pretty good value in my book, regardless of all the "smart" features.

~~~
diyseguy
seems to require a connection to an AWS account, and even then, it doesn't
seem to work

------
zigzaggy
Two of my greatest passions, with the result of learning more about ML. Sign
me up!

------
chews
An AWS keyboard and it’s not one with Cherry MX switches... fun timeline.

